
Seattle-Area Voters to Become First with Full Option to Vote via Smartphone - prostoalex
https://www.npr.org/2020/01/22/798126153/exclusive-seattle-area-voters-to-vote-by-smartphone-in-1st-for-u-s-elections
======
anfilt
This does not seem like a good idea...

Name and birthday only to login... Secondly, from an internet connected
device. Thirdly, there will be other software on that device maybe malware or
insecure apps. Considering, how a smart phone is used the login information is
probably in plain text on the device for any hacker to use (name and
birthday).

